# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين > مكتب أستاذ هيثم الفقي >  جدول السجون

## هيثم الفقى

جدول السجون
رقم المادة نص المادة

قرار رئيس الجمهوريه بالقانون رقم 396 لسنه 1956 فى شأن تنظيم السجون باسم الامــه رئيس الجمهوريه بعد الاطلاع على القانون رقم 58 لسنه 1937 باصدر قانون العقوبات والقوانين المعدله له وعلى المرسوم بقانون رقم 180 لسنه 1949 بلائحه السجون والقوانين المعدله له وعلى القانون رقم 150 لسنه 1950 باصدار قانون الاجراءات القانونيه والقوانين المعدله له . وعلى المرسوم بقانون رقم 21 لسنه 1936 بشأن المحكمو عليهم فى جرائم الصحافه المعدل بالقانون رقم 636 لسنه 1954 . وعلى المرسوم بقانون رقم 74 لسنة 1952 فى شأن جوازات السفر واقامة الاجانب والقوانين المعدله له . وعلى ما آرتاه الدوله . قرر القانون الاتى ،،،
001 -السجون على اربعه انواع 1- ليمانات 2-سجون عمومية 3-سجون مركزية 4- سجون خاصة تنشأ بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية تعين فيها فئات المسجونين الذين يودعون بها وكيفية معاملتهم وشروط الافراج عنهم ويصدر وزير الداخلية قرار بتعين الجهات التى تنشأفيها السجون من كل نوع ودائرة كل منها
001 مكرر يودع كل من يحجز او يعتقل او يتحفظ عليه او تسلب حريته على أى وجه فى احد السجون المبنية فى المادة السابقة او احد الاماكن التى يصدر بتحديدها قرار من وزير الداخلية وتسرى عليها جميع الاحكام الواردة فى هذا القانون على ان يكون حق الدخول فيها المنصوص عليه فى المادة 85 للنائب العام اومن ينوبه من رجال النيابة العامة بدرجة رئيس النيابة على الاقل .
002 تنفذ الاحكام الصادرة بعقوبة الاشغال الشاقة على الرجال فى الليمان .ولا يجوز وع القيد الحديدى فى قدمى المحكوم عليه داخل الليمان او خارجه الا اذا خيف هربه وكان لهذا الخوف اسباب معقولة وذلك بناءعلى امر يدر ه مدير عام مصلحة السجون .
003 تنفذ الاحكام الصادرة ضد الاشخاص الاتى ذكرهم فى سجن عمومى . أ –المحكوم عليهم بعقوبة السجن . ب- النساء المحكوم عليهن بعقوبة الاشغال الشاقة ج – الرجال المحكوم عليهم بعقوبة الاشغال الشاقة الذين ينقلون من الليمانات لاسباب صحية أو لبلوغهم سن الستين اولقضائهم فيها نصف المدة المحكوم عليهم بها أو ثلاث سنوات أى المدتين اقل وكان سلوكهم حسنا خلالها . ويصدر مدير عام السجون قرارا بتشكيل لجنة لتقدير صلاحية المسجون لنقله من الليمان واذا انحرف سلوك المسجون فى السجن جاز اعادته الى الليمان . د- المحكموم عليهم بالحبس لمدة تزيد على ثلاثه اشهر الا اذا اكانت المدة الباقية وقت صدور الحكم عليهم اقل من ذلك ولم يكونوا مودعين من قبل فى سجن عمومى .
004 تنفذ العقوبه فى سجن مركزى على الاشخاص الذين لم يرد ذكرهم فى المادتين السابقتين وعلى انه يجوز وضعهم فى سجن عمومى اذا كان اقرب الى النيابه او ضاف بهم السجن المركزى .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

006 يجب على مدير السجن او مأموره او الموظف الذى يعين لهذا الغرض قبل اى انسان فى السجن ان يتسلم صورة من امر الايداع بعد ان يوقع على الاصل بالاستلام ويرد الاصل لمن احضر السجين ويحتفظ بصورة موقعه ممن اصدار الامر بالسجن .
007 عند منتقل المسجون من سجن الى اخر ترسل معه الى السجن المنقول اليه صورة امر الايداع اليه فى المادة السابقه وجميع اوراقه بما فى ذلك البحوث الاجتماعيه والصحيه عن حالته .
008 عند دخول المسجون السجن يجب تسجيل ملخص الامر بحبسه بالسجن العمومى للمسجونين ويتم هذا التسجيل بحضور من احضر المسجون ثم يوقع عليه .
009 يجب تفتيش كل مسجون عند دخوله السجن وان يؤخذ ما يوجد معه من ممنوعات او نقود او اشياء ذات قيمه واذا كان على المسجون التزامات ماليه للحكومه بمقتى الحكم الصادر عليه بالعقوبه استوفيت هذه الالتزامات مما يوجد معه من نقود فان لم تكف للوفاء ولم يقف المسجون بهذه الالتزامات بعد تكليفه بذلك بيعت الاشياء ذات القيمة بواسطه النيابه العامة للوفاء بمطلوب الحكومة من حصيله البيع على ان يراعى عدم المضى فى البيع اذا انتج منه مبلغ كاف للوفاء بالمطلوب من السجون واذا قل ما حصل من المسجون من نقود وما حصل من البيع على الوجه السالف بيانه عن مقدار الالتزامات الماليه للحكومة احتفظ له بمبلغ لا يقل عن جنيه يقيد لحسابه بالامانه واضيف الباقى لحسابه الحكومة اما اذا تبقى له شئ بعد وفاء هذه الالتزامات فيقيد الباقى لحسابه بالامانات للانفاق منه عليه عند الحاجة ما لم يسلم بناء على طلبه الى من يختارة او الى القيم عليه :
010 يحتفظ للمسجون بالاشياء ذات القيمة التى توجد عند دخوله السجن والتى لا تباع استيفاء لمطلوبات طبقا للمادة السابقة ما لم تسلم بناء على طلبه الى من يختارة او الى القيم عليه .
014 يقيم المحبوسين احتياطيا فى اماكن منفصله عن اماكن غيرهم من المسجونين ويجوز التصريح للمحبوس احتياطيا بالاقامة فى غرفة مؤثثه مقابل مبلغ لا يجاوز 150 مليما يوميا وذلك فى حدود ما تسح به الاماكن والمهمات بالسجن وفق ما تبينه اللائحه الداخليه .
015 للمحبوسين احتياطيا الحق فى ارتداء ملابسهم الخاصه وذلك ما لم تقرر ادارة السجن مراعاه للصحه او للنظافه او لصالح الامن ان يرتدوا الملابس المقررة لغيرهم بين المسجونين .
016 يجوز للمحبوسين احتياطيا استحضار ما يلزمهم من الغداء من خارج السجن او شراؤة من السجن بالثمن المحدد له فان لم يرغبوا فى ذلك او لم يستطيعوا صرف لهم الغذاء المقرر .
017 يجوز لمدير عام السجون بعد موافقه النائب العام ان يمنح المحكوم عليهم بالحبس البسيط كل او بعض المزايا المقررة للمحبوسين احتياطيا .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

018 اذا زادت مدة بقاء المحكوم عليه فى السجن اربع سنوات وجب قبل الافراج عنه ان يمر بفترة انتقال وتحدد اللائحه الداخليه مدة هذه الفترة وكيفيه معالمه المسجون خلالها على ان يراعى التدرج فى تخفيف القيود او منع المزايا .
019 تعامل المسجونه الحامل ابتداء من الشهر السادس للحمل معامله طيبه خاصة من حيث الغذاء والتشغيل والنوم حتى حملها وتمضى اربعون يوما على الوضع . ويجب ان يبذل للام وطفلها العنايه الصحيه اللازمة مع الغذاء والملبس المناسب والراحة ولا يجوز حرمان المسجون الحامل او الام من الغذاء المقرر لها لاى سبب كان .
020 يبقى مع المسجون طفلها حتى يبلغ من العمر سنتين فان لم ترغب فى بقائه معها او بلغ هذه السن سلم لابيه او لمن تختارة من الاقارب فان لم يكن للطفل اب او اقارب يكفلونه وجب على مدير السجن او مأموره اخطار المحافظ او المدير لتسلمة للعنايه به خارج السجن فى احد الملاجئ واخطار الام المسجونه بمكانه وتيسير رؤيتها له فى اوقات دوريه على الوجه الذى تبينه اللائحه الداخليه .
020 مكرر يعامل كل من تسلب حريته بغير حكم قضائى المعامله المقررة للمحبوسين احتياطيا فى هذا القانون ويلقى ما يخالف ذلك من احكام .
022 لا يجوز ان تنقض مدة تشغيل المحكوم عليهم بالاشغال الشاقة او بالسجن او بالحبس مع الشغل عن ست ساعات فى اليوم ولا ان تزيد على ثمان . ولايجوز تشغيل المسجونين فى ايام الجمع والاعياد الرسميه ولا غير المسلمين فى اعيادهم الدينيه وذلك كله فى غير الحالات الضرورة .
023 اذا اقتضى الامر تشغيل فى اعمال تتعلق بالمنافع العامة وفى جهات بعيدة عن السجن جاز ايواؤهم ليلا فى معسكرات او سجون مؤقته وذلك بأمر يصدره مدير عام السجون بعد موافقة وزير الداخليه . وتراعى فى هذه الحاله القواعد المقررة داخل السجن من حيث الغذاء والصحه والنظام والتأديب ويتخذ المدير العام ما يراه من الاحتياطيات اللازمة لمنع هرب المسجونين .
024 لايجوز تشغيل المحبوسين احتياطيا والمحكوم عليهم بالحبس البسيط الا اذا رغبوا فى ذلك .
026 لا يجوز توقيع الحجز اجور المسجونين وذلك دون اخلال بحق ادارة السجن فى خصم مقابل الخسائر التى فيها المسجون .
027 اذا توفى المسجون يصرف اجره الى ورثته الشرعيين .
029 يضع وزير الداخليه بالاتفاق مع وزير التربية والتعليم منهج الدارسه للرجال وللنساء وذلك بعد اخذ مدير عام السجون .
030 تنشأ فى كل سجن مكتبه للمسجونين تحوى كتبا دينيه وعلميه واخلاقيه يشجع المسجونون على الانتفاع بها فى اوقات فراغهم . ويجوز للمسجونين ان يستحضروا على نفقتهم الكتب والصحف والمجلات وذلك وفق ما تقررة اللاحه الداخليه .
031 على ادارة السجن ان تشجع المسجونين على الاطلاع والتعلم وان تيسر الاستذكار للمسجونين الذين لديهم الرغبة فى مواصله الدارسة وان تسمح لهم بتأديه الامتحانات الخاصة بها فى مقار اللجان .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

032 يكون لكل ليمان او سجن عمومى واعظ او اكثر لترغيب المسجونين فى الفضيله وحثهم على اداء الفرائض الدينيه كما يكون له اخصائى او اكثر فى العلوم الاجتماعيه والنفسيه على الوجه الذى تبينه اللائحه الداخليه .
034 كل محكوم عليه بالاشغال الشاقة يتبين الليمان انه عاجز عن العمل فى الليمان يعرض امره على مدير القسم الطبى للسجون لفحص بالاشتراك مع مدير عام مديريه الشئون الصحيه المختصه او من ينديه من الاطباء العاملين بالمديريه للنظر فى نقله الى السجن عمومى وينفذ قرار النقل بعد اعتمادة من مدير عام السجون وموافقه النائب العام . وعلى السجن المنقول اليه المسجون المريض مراقبة حالته وتقديه تقرير طبى عنه الى مدير القسم الطبى مراقبه حالته ونتقديه تقرير طبى عنه الى مدير القسم الطبى اذا تبين ان الاسباب الصحيه التى دعت لهذا النقل قد زالت . وفى هذه الحاله تشترك مدير القسم الطبى مع مدير عام مديريه الشئون الصحيه المختصه او من ينديه العاملين بالمديريه فى فحصه للنظر فى اعادته الى الليمان . ويصدر امر من النائب العام باعادته وتستنزل المدة التى يقضيها المحكوم عليه فى السجن من مدة العقوبة بالليمان .
035 كل مسجون محكوم نهائيا يتبين لطبيب السجن انه مصاب بخلل فى قواه العقليه يعرض امره على مدير القسم الطبى للسجون لفحصه فاذا اتضح انه مختل العقل ظل بالمستشفى ويبلغ النائب العام ليصدر امرا بايداعه فيها حتى يبرأ وعند شفاء المسجون تبلغ ادارة المستشفى المدة التى قضاها فى المستشفى .
036 كل محكوم عليه يتبين لطبيب انه مصاب بمرض يهدد حياته بالحظر او يعجزه عجزا كليا يعرض امره على مدير القسم الطبى للسجون لفحصه بالاشتراك مع الطبيب الشرعى للنظر فى الافراج عنه . وينفذ قرار الافراج بعد اعتمادة من مدير عام السجون وموافقته النائب العام وتخطر بذلك جهه الادارة والنيابه المختصه . ويتعين على جهه الادارة التى يطلب المفرج عنه فى دائرتها عرضه على طبيب الصحه لتوقيع الكشف الطبى عليه كل سته اشهر وتقديم تقرير عن حالته يرسل الى مصلحه السجون لتبين حالته الصحيه توطئه لالغاء امر الافراج عنه اذا اقتضى الحال ذلك . ويجوز لمدير عام السجون ندب مدير قسم طبى السجون والطبيب الشرعى للكشف على المفرج عنه لتقرير حالته الصحيه كلما رؤى ذلك . ويعاد المسجون الذى افرج عنه طبقا لما الى السجن لاستيفاء العقوبه المحكوم بها عليه بأمر من النائب العام اذا تبين من اعادة الفحص التى يجريها لطبيبان المذموران ان الاسباب الصحيه التى دعت الى هذا محل اقامته دون اخطار الجهه الاداريه التى يقيم فى دائرتها . وتستنزل المدة التى يقضيها المريض عنه خارج السجن من مدة العقوبه .
037 اذا بلغت حاله المسجون المريض درجه الخطورة وجب على ادارة السجن ان تبادر الى ابلاغ جهه الادارة التى تقيم فى دائراتها اهاه لاخطارهم بذلك فورا ويؤذن لهم بزيارته . واذا توفى المسجون يخطر اهله فورا بنفس الطريقه وتسلم اليهم جثته اذا حضروا وطلبوا تسلمها فان رغبوا فى نقل الجثه الى بلده تتخذ الاجراءات الصحيه على نفقه الحكومة قبل تسليمها اليهم لنقلها على نفقتهم ولا يسمح بنقل الجثه

----------


## هيثم الفقى

اذا كانت الوفاة بمرض وبائى . واذا مضت على وفاة المسجون اربع وعشرون ساعة دون ان يحضر اهله لتسلم جثته اودعت اقرب مكان الى السجن معد لحفظ الجثث فاذا لم يتقدم احد منهم لتسلمها خلال سبعه ايام من تاريخ الايداع سلمت الى احدى الجهات الجامعيه .
044 لمدير السجن او ماموريه توقيع العقوبات الاتيه :- 1- الانذار 2- الحرمان من بعض الامتيازات المقررة لفئه المسجون 3- تأخير نقل المسجون الى درجه اعلى لمدة لا تزيد على ثلاثه اشهر ان كان محكوما عليه بالاشغال الشاقة او لمدة لا تزيد على شهر ان كان محكوما عليه بالسجن او بالحبس مع الشغل . 4- الحبس الانفرادى لمدة لا تزيد على اسبوع وتوقع هذه العقوبات بعد اعلان المسجون بالفعل المنسوب اليه وسماع اقواله وتحقيق دفاعه ويكون قرار مدير السجن او مأموره بتوقيع العقوبة نهائيا . اما العقوبه الاخرى فيوقعها مدير عام السجون بناء على طلب مدير السجن او مأموره وذلك تحرير محضر يتضمن اقوال المسجون وتحقيق دفاعه وشهادة الشهود .
045 تقيد بسجل خاص جميع العقوبات التى توقع على المسجونين
046 يجب على مدير السججن او مأمورة ان يبلغ فورا محافظ المدينه او مدير المديريه وكذلك النيابه العامة بما يقع من المسجونين من هياج او عصيان جماعى .
047 لايحول توقيع ايه عقوبه تأديبيه صدر الامر بها بالتطبيق لاحكام هذا القانون دون اخلاء سبيل المسجون فى الميعاد المقرر بمقتضى الحكم الصادر عليه قضائيا .
048 يعامل المحبوسين احتياطيا فيما يتعلق بالنظام التأديبى معامله المحكوم عليهم بالحبس او بالسجن ومع ذلك لا توقع عليعم عقوبة النقل الى الليمان .
050 اذا لم يكن مقررا وضع المسجون تحت مراقبه البوليس او مطلوبا تسليمة اليه او ممن يقتضى تسليمهم اليه بالنسبة الى نوع جرائمهم جاز لادارة السجن ان تعطيه استمارة سفر الى بلده او الى ايه جهه اخرى يختارها فى الجمهوريه المصريه تكون اقرب من بلده مسافه اذا طلب المسجون ذلك .
جدول السجون
رقم المادة نص المادة
051 اذا لم يكن للمسجون ملابس او لم يكن فى قدرته الحصول عليها تصرف له ملابس طبقا لما تقرره اللائحه الداخليه للسجون . الافراج تحت شرط
052 يجوز الافراج تحت شرط عن كل محكوم عليه نهائيا بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية اذا امضى فى السجن ثلاثه ارباع مدة العقوبه وكان سلوكه اثناء وجودة فى السجن يدعو الى الثقة بتقويم نفسه وذلك ما لم يكن فى الافراج عنه خطر على الامن العام . ولايجوز ان تقل المدة التى تقضى فى السجن عن تسعه اشهر على ايه حال واذا كانت العقوبه هى الاشغال الشاقه المؤيدة فلا بد يجوز الافراج الا اذا قضى المحكومة عليه فى السجن عشرين سنه على الاقل .
053 يكون الافراج تحت شرط بأمر من مدير عام السجون طبقا للاوضاع والاجراءات التى تقررها اللائحه الداخليه .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

054 اذا تعددت العقوبات المحكوم بها لجرائم وقعت قبل دخول المحكوم عليه السجن يكون الافراج على اساس مجموع مدد هذه العقوبات . اما اذا ارتكب المحكوم عليه اثناء وجودة فى السجن جريمة فيكون الافراج على اساس المدة الباقية عليه وقت ارتكاب هذه الجريمة مضافا اليها مده العقوبه المحكوم بها عليه من اجل ارتكابها .
055 اذا كان المحكوم عليه بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية قد قضى فى الحبس الاحتياطى مدة واجبا خصمها من مدة العقوبه فيكون الافراج تحت شرط على اساس كل المدة المحكوم بها . واذا صدر العفو بتخفيض مدة العقوبة فلا يدخل فى حساب المدة الواجب قضاؤها فى السجن للافراج المدة التى لا يصح بمقتضى العفو التنفيذ بها .
056 لا يجوز منع الافراج تحت شرط الا اذا وفى المحكوم عليه الالتزامات الماليه المحكوم بعا عليه من المحكمة الجنائيه فى الجريمة وذلك ما لم يكن من المستحيل عليه الوفاء بها .
057 يصدر بالشروط التى يرى المفرج عنهم تحت شرط مراعاتها قرار من وزير العدل وتبين بالامر الصادر بالافراج عنهم تحت شرط مراعاتها قرار من زير العدل وتبين بالامر الصادر بالافراج تحت شرط الواجبات التى تفرض على المفرج عنه من حيث محل اقامته وطريقه تعيشه وضمان حسن سيرة
058 يسلم المسجون الى جهه الادارة مع امر الافراج لتنفيذه مع تسليمة التذكرة المبين فيها اسمه والعقوبه المحكوم بها عليه ومدتها والتاريخ المقرر لانقضائها وتاريخ الافراج تحت شرط ويذكر فيها الشروط التى وضعت للافراج عنه والواجبات المفروضه عليه وينبه عليه فيها الا انه اذا خالف الشروط والواجبات المذكورة او اذا وقع منه ما يدل على سوء سلوكة الغى الافراج عنه ويعاد الى السجن طبقا لما هو مقرر فى المادة 59 .
059 اذا خالف المفرج عنه الشروط التى وضعت للافراج ولم يقم بالواجبات المفروضه عليه الافراج عنه واعيد الى السجن ليستوفى المدة الباقيه من العقوبة المحكوم بها عليه . ويكون الغاء الافراج فى هذه الحاله بأمر من مدير عام المسجون وبناء على طلب رئيس النيابه فى الجهه التى بها المفرج عنه ويجب ان يبين فى الطلب الاسباب المبررة له .
060 لرئيس النيابه العامة من تلقاء نفسه او بناء على طلب المدير او المحافظ اذا رئى الغاء الافراج ان يأمر القبض على المفرج عنه وحبسه الى ان يصدر مدير عام السجون قرارا بشأنه ولاجوز ان تزيد مدة الحبس على خمسه عشر يوما الا يأذن من النائب العام . واذا الغى الافراج خصمت المدة التى قضيت فى الحبس من المدة الواجب التنفيذ بها بعد الغاء الافراج .
061 اذا لم يلغ الافراج تحت شرط حتى التاريخ الذى كان مقررا لانتهاء مدة العقوبة المحكوم بها اصبح الافراج نهائيا فاذا كانت العقوبة المحكوم بها هى الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة اصبح الافراج نهائيا بعد مضى خمس سنوات من تاريخ الافراج المؤقت . ومع ذلك اذا حكم فى اى وقت على المفرج عنه فى جنايه او جنحه من نوع الجريمة السابق الحكم عليه من اجلها يكون قد ارتكبها فى المدة المبينه فى الفقرة السابقة جاز الغاء الافراج اذا لم يكن قد مضى خمس سنوات من تاريخ الحكم الثانى .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

062 يجوز بعد الغاء الافراج ان يفرج عن المسجون مرة اخرى اذا توافرت شروط الافراج السابق الاشاره اليها وفى هذه الحاله تعتبر المدة الباقية من العقوبه بعد الغاء الافراج كأنها مدة عقوبة محكوم بها . فاذا كانت العقوبه بها الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة فلا يجوز الافراج قبل مضى مدة خمس سنوات
063 للنائب العام فى الشكاوى التى تقدم بشأن الافراج تحت شرط وفحصها واتخاذ ما يراه كفيلا برفع اسبابها .
064 على ادارة السجن اخطار وزارة الشئون الاجتماعيه والعمل بأسماء المحكوم عليهم قبل الافراج عنهم بمدة كافية لا تقل عن شهرين لكى يتسنى فى هذه المدة تأهيلهم اجتماعيا واعدادهم للبيئه الخارجيه مع بذل كل اسباب الرعايه والتوجيه اللازم لهم .
065 تنفذ عقوبة الاعدام داخل السجن او فى مكان اخر مستور بناء على طلب كتابى من النائب العام الى مدير عام السجون يبين فيه استيفاء الاجراءات التى يتطلبها القانون . وعلى ادارة السجون اخطار وزاره الداخليه والنائب العام باليوم المحدد للتنفيذ وساعته .
066 يكون تنفيذ عقوبه الاعدام بحضور مندوب من مصلحه السجون واحد وكلاء النائب العام ومندوب من وزارة الداخليه ومدير السجن او مأموريه وطبيب اخر تندبه النيابه العامة . ولا يجوز لغير من ذكروا ان يحضر التنفيذ الا باذن خاص من النيابه العامة ويجب ان يؤذن للمدافع عن المحكوم عليه بالحضور اذا طلب ذلك .
067 يتلو مدير السجن او مأموره منطوق الحكم الصادر بالاعدام والتهمة المحكوم من اجلها على المحكوم عليه وذلك فى مكان التنفيذ وبمسمع من الحاضرين واذا رغب المحكوم عليه فى ابداء اقوال يحرر وكيل النائب العام محضرا بها .
068 ويوقف تنفيذ الاعدام على الحبلى الى ما بعد شهرين من وضعها .
069 لا يجوز تنفيذ عقوبة الاعدام فى الايام والاعياد الرسميه والالاعياد الخاصة بديانه المحكوم عليه
070 لاقارب المحكوم عليه بالاعدام ان يزوروه فى اليوم السابق على التاريخ المعين للتنفيذ وعلى ادارة السجن اخطارهم بذلك .
071 اذا كانت ديانه المحكوم عليه بالاعدام تفرض عليه الاعتراف او غيره من الفروض الدينيه قبل الموت وجب اجراء التسهيلات اللازمة لتمكين احد رجال الدين من مقابلته .
072 تسلم جثه المحكوم عليه بالاعدام الى اهله اذا طلبوا ذلك ووافقت جهه الادارة . ويجب ان يكون الدفن بغير احتفال فاذا لم يتقدم احد منهم لاستلامها خلال اربع وعشرين ساعه اودعت اقرب مكان الى السجن معد لحفظ الجثث فاذا لم يتقدم احد منهم لتسلمها خلال سبعه ايام من تاريخ الايداع سلمت الى احدى الجهات الجامعيه .
073 يتولى مدير عام السجون ادارة السجون والاشراف على سير العمل بها .
074 مدير السجن او مأموره مسئول عن حراسه المسجونين فى السجن ويتولى تنفيذ احكام ها القانون وجمع القوانين واللوائح الخاصة بالسجون داخل السجن الذى يتولى

----------


## هيثم الفقى

062 يجوز بعد الغاء الافراج ان يفرج عن المسجون مرة اخرى اذا توافرت شروط الافراج السابق الاشاره اليها وفى هذه الحاله تعتبر المدة الباقية من العقوبه بعد الغاء الافراج كأنها مدة عقوبة محكوم بها . فاذا كانت العقوبه بها الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة فلا يجوز الافراج قبل مضى مدة خمس سنوات
063 للنائب العام فى الشكاوى التى تقدم بشأن الافراج تحت شرط وفحصها واتخاذ ما يراه كفيلا برفع اسبابها .
064 على ادارة السجن اخطار وزارة الشئون الاجتماعيه والعمل بأسماء المحكوم عليهم قبل الافراج عنهم بمدة كافية لا تقل عن شهرين لكى يتسنى فى هذه المدة تأهيلهم اجتماعيا واعدادهم للبيئه الخارجيه مع بذل كل اسباب الرعايه والتوجيه اللازم لهم .
065 تنفذ عقوبة الاعدام داخل السجن او فى مكان اخر مستور بناء على طلب كتابى من النائب العام الى مدير عام السجون يبين فيه استيفاء الاجراءات التى يتطلبها القانون . وعلى ادارة السجون اخطار وزاره الداخليه والنائب العام باليوم المحدد للتنفيذ وساعته .
066 يكون تنفيذ عقوبه الاعدام بحضور مندوب من مصلحه السجون واحد وكلاء النائب العام ومندوب من وزارة الداخليه ومدير السجن او مأموريه وطبيب اخر تندبه النيابه العامة . ولا يجوز لغير من ذكروا ان يحضر التنفيذ الا باذن خاص من النيابه العامة ويجب ان يؤذن للمدافع عن المحكوم عليه بالحضور اذا طلب ذلك .
067 يتلو مدير السجن او مأموره منطوق الحكم الصادر بالاعدام والتهمة المحكوم من اجلها على المحكوم عليه وذلك فى مكان التنفيذ وبمسمع من الحاضرين واذا رغب المحكوم عليه فى ابداء اقوال يحرر وكيل النائب العام محضرا بها .
068 ويوقف تنفيذ الاعدام على الحبلى الى ما بعد شهرين من وضعها .
069 لا يجوز تنفيذ عقوبة الاعدام فى الايام والاعياد الرسميه والالاعياد الخاصة بديانه المحكوم عليه
070 لاقارب المحكوم عليه بالاعدام ان يزوروه فى اليوم السابق على التاريخ المعين للتنفيذ وعلى ادارة السجن اخطارهم بذلك .
071 اذا كانت ديانه المحكوم عليه بالاعدام تفرض عليه الاعتراف او غيره من الفروض الدينيه قبل الموت وجب اجراء التسهيلات اللازمة لتمكين احد رجال الدين من مقابلته .
072 تسلم جثه المحكوم عليه بالاعدام الى اهله اذا طلبوا ذلك ووافقت جهه الادارة . ويجب ان يكون الدفن بغير احتفال فاذا لم يتقدم احد منهم لاستلامها خلال اربع وعشرين ساعه اودعت اقرب مكان الى السجن معد لحفظ الجثث فاذا لم يتقدم احد منهم لتسلمها خلال سبعه ايام من تاريخ الايداع سلمت الى احدى الجهات الجامعيه .
073 يتولى مدير عام السجون ادارة السجون والاشراف على سير العمل بها .
074 مدير السجن او مأموره مسئول عن حراسه المسجونين فى السجن ويتولى تنفيذ احكام ها القانون وجمع القوانين واللوائح الخاصة بالسجون داخل السجن الذى يتولى

----------


## هيثم الفقى

اداراته ويلتزم تنفيذ الاوامر التى يصدرها له المدير العام للسجون ويخضع لاشرافه مواظفو ومستخدموا كل سجن ويعملون طبقا لاوامره .
075 يكون فى كل سجن السجلات الاتيه :- سجل عمومى للمسجونين ودفتر يوميه حوادث السجن وسجل امتعه للمسجونين وتشغسل المسجونين وسجل الجزاءات وسجل الهاربين من السجن وسجل الشكاوى والطلبات المقدمة من المسجونين وسجل للزيارات يعد لتدوين ملاحظات الزائرين الذين لهم صفه رسميه السجلات القضائيه التى يرى النائب العام ضرورة استعمالها تنفيذا لاحكام هذا القانون وينشأ كذلك سجل لكل مسجون به بحث شامل عن حاله المسجون من النواحى الاجتماعيه والطبيه والنفسيه وتتبع منه حالته وما يطرأ عليه من تحسن او انتكاس وكذلك يذكر فيه توصيات الاخصائى والاجتماعى والوارد فى المادة 32 وكذلك اى سجل اخر يرى المدير العام للسجون ضرورة استعماله . وتكون هذه السجلات تحت اشراف مدير السجن او مأموره ورقابته ويكون مسئولا عن تنظيمها واستيفائها
076 يكون لمديرى ومأمورى السجون ووكلائهم وضباط مصلحه السجون صفه مأمورى الضبط كل فى دائرة اختصاصة .
077 مدير السجن او مأموره مسئول عن تنفيذه كل امر يتلقاء من النيابه العامة او من قاضى التحقيق فى القضايا التى يندب لتحقيقها او من المحكمة بطلب احضار احد المسجونين وعليه ان يلاحظ ارسال المسجون المطلوب احضارة فى اليوم والساعه المحددين .
078 يجب على مدير السجن او مأموره ابلاغ النيابه العامة والجهات المختصه فورا بوفاة اى مسجون يموت فجأه او نتيجة حادث او اصابته اصابه بالغه او فراره وكل جنايه تقع من المسجونين او عليهم . ويجب عليه ايضا ابلاغ النيابه عن حوادث الجنح التى ترتكب من المسجونين او عليهم اذا كانت خطيرة او كانت ظروف المتهم من شأنها ان تجعل الجزاء التأديبى غير كاف .
079 لا يسمح لاحد من رجال السلطة الاتصال بالمحبوس احتياطيا داخل السجن الا باذن كتابى من النيابه العامة وعلى مدير السجن او مأموره ان يدون فى دفتر يوميه السجن اسم الشخص الذى سمح له بذلك ووقت المقابله وتاريخ الاذن ومضمونه .
080 يجب على مدير السجن او مأمورة قبول ايه شكوى جديدة من المسجون شفويه او كتابيه او ابلاغها الى النيابه العامة او الجهه المختصه بعد اثباتها فى السجل المعد للشكاوى .
081 يكون اعلان المسجونين الى مدير السجن او مأموره او من يقوم مقامة ويجب عليه ان يتخذ جميع الوسائل الكفيله باطلاع كل مسجون فى اقرب وقت على صورة اى حكم او رقة تعلن اليه فى السجن وتفهيمه ما تضمنته اذا ابدى المسجون رغبته فى ارسال صورة الاعلان الى شخص معين وجب ارسالها اليه بكتاب موصى عليه واثبات هذه الاجراءات فى سجل خاص .
082 يجب ان يكون كل تقدير بالاستئناف او بغيرة يرغب احد المسجونين فى رفعه بواسطة مدير السجن او مأموره محررا على النموذج المخصص لذلك والمعتمد من النائب العام . ويجب على مدير السجن او مأموره ان يتحقق من تسليم تقارير

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الاستئناف او التقارير الاخرى المقدمة من المسجونين ومن قيدها بالسجل المخصص لذلك وترسل فورا الى قلم كتاب المحكمة المختصه بعيدا عن السجن .
083 يكون لمصلحه السجون مفتشون للتفتيش على السجون للتحقيق من استيفاء شروط النظافه والصحه والامن داخل السجن والامن داخل السجن ومن تنفيذ كافة النظم الموضوعه للسجن ويرفعون تقاريرهم فى هذا الشأن الى مدير عام السجون .
084 للمحافظين والمديرين حق الدخول فى السجون الكائنه فى دوائر اختصاصهم فى كل وقت وعلى ادارة السجن ان تبلغ الملاحظات التى يدونونها الى مدير عام السجون .
085 للنائب العام ووكلائه فى دوائر اختصاصهم حق الدخول فى جميع اماكن السجن فى اى وقت للتحقيق من : 1- ان اوامر النيابه وقاضى التحقيق فى القضايا التى يندب لتحقيقها وقرارات المحاكم يجرى تنفيذها على الوجه المبين فيها . 2- انه لا يوجد شخص مسجون بغير وجه قانونى 3- عدم تشغيل لم يقضى الحكم الصادر ضده بتشغيله فيما عدا الاحوال المبينه فى القانون . 4- عزل كل فئه من المسجونين عن الفئه الاخرى ومعاملتهم المعامله المقررة لفئتهم . 5- ان السجلات المفروضه طبقا للقانون مستعمله بطريقة منتظمة . وعلى العموم مراعاه ما تقضى به القوانين واللوائح واتخاذ ما يرونه لازما بشأن ما يقع من مخالفات . ولهم قبول شكاوى المسجونين وفحص السجلات والاوراق القضائيه للتحقيق من مطابقتها للنماذج المقررة . وعلى مدير السجن او مأموره ان يوافيهم بجميع ما يطلبونه من البيانات الخاصه بالمهمه الموكول اليهم القيام بها .
086 لرؤساء ووكلاء محاكم الاستئناف والمحاكم الابتدائيه وقضاه التحقيق حق الدخول فى كل وقت فى السجون الكائنه فى دوائر اختصاص المحاكم التى يعملون بها . ولرئيس ووكيل محكمة النقض حق الدخول فى جميع السجون . وعلى ادارة السجن ان تبلغ الملاحظات التى يدونونها الى المدير العام .
087 يجوز للساجنين ولرجال الحفظ المكلفين حراسة المسجونين ان يستعملوا اسلحتهم الناريه ضد المسجونين فى الاحوال الاتيه :- 1- صد اى هجوم او ايه مقاومة مصحوبه باستمعال القوة اذا لم يكن فى مقدورهم صدها بوسائل اخرى . 2- منع فرار مسجون اذا لم يمكن منعه بوسائل اخرى وفى هذه الحاله يتعين ان يكون اطلاق اول عيار نارى فى الفضاء فاذا استمر المسجون على محاولته الفرار بعد هذا الانذار جاز للاشخاص المكلفين بحراسته ان يطلقوا النار فى اتجاة ساقه .
088 يجب ان ينبه المسجونون عند دخولهم السجن وعندما يبرحونه للعمل خارجه . الى ما نص عليه فى مادة السابقه .
089 لمدير السجن او مأموره ان يأمر – كاجراء تحفظى – بتكبيل المسجون بحديد الايدى اذا وقع منه هياج او تعد شديد وعليه ان يرفع الامر فورا الى مدير عام السجون . ولا يجوز ان تجاوز مدة التكبيل 72 ساعة .
090 يجوز لمدير السجن او مأموره ان يأمر بتكبيل المحبوس احتياطيا بحدديد الارجل اذا حاول الهرب او اذا خيف خربه وكان لهذا الخوف اسباب معقوله وعليه ابلاغ ذلك فورا الى النيابه العامه او قاضى التحقيق حسب الاحوال . ويجوز للنيابه

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الاستئناف او التقارير الاخرى المقدمة من المسجونين ومن قيدها بالسجل المخصص لذلك وترسل فورا الى قلم كتاب المحكمة المختصه بعيدا عن السجن .
083 يكون لمصلحه السجون مفتشون للتفتيش على السجون للتحقيق من استيفاء شروط النظافه والصحه والامن داخل السجن والامن داخل السجن ومن تنفيذ كافة النظم الموضوعه للسجن ويرفعون تقاريرهم فى هذا الشأن الى مدير عام السجون .
084 للمحافظين والمديرين حق الدخول فى السجون الكائنه فى دوائر اختصاصهم فى كل وقت وعلى ادارة السجن ان تبلغ الملاحظات التى يدونونها الى مدير عام السجون .
085 للنائب العام ووكلائه فى دوائر اختصاصهم حق الدخول فى جميع اماكن السجن فى اى وقت للتحقيق من : 1- ان اوامر النيابه وقاضى التحقيق فى القضايا التى يندب لتحقيقها وقرارات المحاكم يجرى تنفيذها على الوجه المبين فيها . 2- انه لا يوجد شخص مسجون بغير وجه قانونى 3- عدم تشغيل لم يقضى الحكم الصادر ضده بتشغيله فيما عدا الاحوال المبينه فى القانون . 4- عزل كل فئه من المسجونين عن الفئه الاخرى ومعاملتهم المعامله المقررة لفئتهم . 5- ان السجلات المفروضه طبقا للقانون مستعمله بطريقة منتظمة . وعلى العموم مراعاه ما تقضى به القوانين واللوائح واتخاذ ما يرونه لازما بشأن ما يقع من مخالفات . ولهم قبول شكاوى المسجونين وفحص السجلات والاوراق القضائيه للتحقيق من مطابقتها للنماذج المقررة . وعلى مدير السجن او مأموره ان يوافيهم بجميع ما يطلبونه من البيانات الخاصه بالمهمه الموكول اليهم القيام بها .
086 لرؤساء ووكلاء محاكم الاستئناف والمحاكم الابتدائيه وقضاه التحقيق حق الدخول فى كل وقت فى السجون الكائنه فى دوائر اختصاص المحاكم التى يعملون بها . ولرئيس ووكيل محكمة النقض حق الدخول فى جميع السجون . وعلى ادارة السجن ان تبلغ الملاحظات التى يدونونها الى المدير العام .
087 يجوز للساجنين ولرجال الحفظ المكلفين حراسة المسجونين ان يستعملوا اسلحتهم الناريه ضد المسجونين فى الاحوال الاتيه :- 1- صد اى هجوم او ايه مقاومة مصحوبه باستمعال القوة اذا لم يكن فى مقدورهم صدها بوسائل اخرى . 2- منع فرار مسجون اذا لم يمكن منعه بوسائل اخرى وفى هذه الحاله يتعين ان يكون اطلاق اول عيار نارى فى الفضاء فاذا استمر المسجون على محاولته الفرار بعد هذا الانذار جاز للاشخاص المكلفين بحراسته ان يطلقوا النار فى اتجاة ساقه .
088 يجب ان ينبه المسجونون عند دخولهم السجن وعندما يبرحونه للعمل خارجه . الى ما نص عليه فى مادة السابقه .
089 لمدير السجن او مأموره ان يأمر – كاجراء تحفظى – بتكبيل المسجون بحديد الايدى اذا وقع منه هياج او تعد شديد وعليه ان يرفع الامر فورا الى مدير عام السجون . ولا يجوز ان تجاوز مدة التكبيل 72 ساعة .
090 يجوز لمدير السجن او مأموره ان يأمر بتكبيل المحبوس احتياطيا بحدديد الارجل اذا حاول الهرب او اذا خيف خربه وكان لهذا الخوف اسباب معقوله وعليه ابلاغ ذلك فورا الى النيابه العامه او قاضى التحقيق حسب الاحوال . ويجوز للنيابه

----------


## هيثم الفقى

العامه او لقاضى التحقيق ان يأمر برفع التكبيل بالحديد اذا لم ير ما يقتضيه . ويجوز للنيابه العامة او لقاضى التحقيق ان يأمر برفع التكبيل بالحديد اذا لم ير ما يقتضيه . ويجوز لمدير السجن او مأموره ان يأمر بقيد المسجون بحديد الارجل فى مثل الحالات السابقه وعليه ان يبلغ ذلك فورا الى مدير عام السجون .
091 يجب ان يقيد كل امر بالتكبيل بالحديد فى سجل يوميه حوادث السجن مع بيان اساب ذلك .
091 مكرر يعاقب بالحبس كل موظف عام او مكلف بخدمة عامة اودع او امر بايداع من تسلب حريته على وجه فى غير السجون والاماكن المبينه فى المادتين الاولى والاولى مكرر من هذا القانون .
092 يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سته اشهر وبغرامة لا تزيد على الف قرش او باحدى هاتين العقوبتيت : 1- كل شخص ادخل او حاول ان يدخل فى السجن او فى احد معسكرات السجون بأيه طريقة كانت شيئا من الاشياء على خلاف القوانين واللوائح المنظمة للسجون . 2- كل شخص ادخل فى السجن او المعسكرات او اخرج منه رسائل على خلاف النظام المقرر فى السجن بالقوانين واللوائح . 3- كل شخص اعطى شيئا ممنوعا لمسجون محكوم عليه او محبوس احتياطيا اثناء نقله من جهه الى اخرى . وتكون العقوبة بالحبس مدة لا تزيد عن سنة وغرامة لا تزيد على الفى قرش او احدى هاتين العقوبتين اذا وقعت الجريمة من احد موظفى السجن او من احد المكلفين حراسة المسجونين .
093 يجب ان يعلق فى محل ظاهر على الباب الخارجى لكل سجن نص المادة السابقه .
094 لوزير الداخليه ان يخصص مكانا فى السجن العمومى لقبول الاجانب الذين يأمر بحجز من يرى ابعاده منهم مؤقتا بالتطبيق لاحكام المرسوم بقانون رقم 74 لسنة 1952 فى شأن جوازات السفر واقامة الاجانب والقوانين المعدله له . ويعاملون المعامله التى يقررها وزير الداخليه .
095 تظل السجون المركزيه خاضعه للنظام المقرر لها حاليا الى ان يتم الحاقها بمصلحه السجون .
096 يلغى الباب الرابع من الكتاب الصادر به قانون الاجراءات الجنائيه رقم 150 لسنة 1950 .
097 يلغى المرسوم بقانون رقم 180 لسنة 1949 بلائحه السجون والقوانين المعدله له والمرسوم بقانون رقم 21 لسنة 1936 بشأن المحكوم عليهم فى جرائم الصحافة المعدل بالقانون لسنه 636 لسنة 1954 .
098 ينشر هذا القرار فى الجريد الرسمية ويكون له قوة القانون ويعمل به من تاريخ نشرة . ولوزير الداخليه اصدار اللائحه الداخليه له . ويبصم هذا القرار بخاتم الدوله وينفذ كقانون من قوانينها . صدر برياسة الجمهوريه فى 26 ربيع الاخر سنة 1376 ( 29 نوفمبر سنة 1956 )

----------


## هيثم الفقى

العامه او لقاضى التحقيق ان يأمر برفع التكبيل بالحديد اذا لم ير ما يقتضيه . ويجوز للنيابه العامة او لقاضى التحقيق ان يأمر برفع التكبيل بالحديد اذا لم ير ما يقتضيه . ويجوز لمدير السجن او مأموره ان يأمر بقيد المسجون بحديد الارجل فى مثل الحالات السابقه وعليه ان يبلغ ذلك فورا الى مدير عام السجون .
091 يجب ان يقيد كل امر بالتكبيل بالحديد فى سجل يوميه حوادث السجن مع بيان اساب ذلك .
091 مكرر يعاقب بالحبس كل موظف عام او مكلف بخدمة عامة اودع او امر بايداع من تسلب حريته على وجه فى غير السجون والاماكن المبينه فى المادتين الاولى والاولى مكرر من هذا القانون .
092 يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سته اشهر وبغرامة لا تزيد على الف قرش او باحدى هاتين العقوبتيت : 1- كل شخص ادخل او حاول ان يدخل فى السجن او فى احد معسكرات السجون بأيه طريقة كانت شيئا من الاشياء على خلاف القوانين واللوائح المنظمة للسجون . 2- كل شخص ادخل فى السجن او المعسكرات او اخرج منه رسائل على خلاف النظام المقرر فى السجن بالقوانين واللوائح . 3- كل شخص اعطى شيئا ممنوعا لمسجون محكوم عليه او محبوس احتياطيا اثناء نقله من جهه الى اخرى . وتكون العقوبة بالحبس مدة لا تزيد عن سنة وغرامة لا تزيد على الفى قرش او احدى هاتين العقوبتين اذا وقعت الجريمة من احد موظفى السجن او من احد المكلفين حراسة المسجونين .
093 يجب ان يعلق فى محل ظاهر على الباب الخارجى لكل سجن نص المادة السابقه .
094 لوزير الداخليه ان يخصص مكانا فى السجن العمومى لقبول الاجانب الذين يأمر بحجز من يرى ابعاده منهم مؤقتا بالتطبيق لاحكام المرسوم بقانون رقم 74 لسنة 1952 فى شأن جوازات السفر واقامة الاجانب والقوانين المعدله له . ويعاملون المعامله التى يقررها وزير الداخليه .
095 تظل السجون المركزيه خاضعه للنظام المقرر لها حاليا الى ان يتم الحاقها بمصلحه السجون .
096 يلغى الباب الرابع من الكتاب الصادر به قانون الاجراءات الجنائيه رقم 150 لسنة 1950 .
097 يلغى المرسوم بقانون رقم 180 لسنة 1949 بلائحه السجون والقوانين المعدله له والمرسوم بقانون رقم 21 لسنة 1936 بشأن المحكوم عليهم فى جرائم الصحافة المعدل بالقانون لسنه 636 لسنة 1954 .
098 ينشر هذا القرار فى الجريد الرسمية ويكون له قوة القانون ويعمل به من تاريخ نشرة . ولوزير الداخليه اصدار اللائحه الداخليه له . ويبصم هذا القرار بخاتم الدوله وينفذ كقانون من قوانينها . صدر برياسة الجمهوريه فى 26 ربيع الاخر سنة 1376 ( 29 نوفمبر سنة 1956 )

----------


## هيثم الفقى

قانون رقم 152 لسنة 2001 

بتعديل بعض أحكام القرار بقانون رقم 396 لسنة 1953

فى شأن تنظيم السجون


باسم الشعب 

رئيس الجمهورية

قرر مجلس الشعب القانون الأتى نصه وقد أصدرناه:
(المادة الأولى)

يلغى جزاء الجلد المنصوص علية فى المادة (43 ) من القرار بالقانون رقم 396 لسنة 1953فى 

شأن تنظيم السجون.

(المادة الثانية)

ينشر هذا القانون فى الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به من اليوم التالى لتاريخ نشره.

يبصم هذا القانون بخاتم الدولة وينفذ كقانون من قوانينها .


جدول السجون
رقم المادة نص المادة

قرار رئيس الجمهوريه بالقانون رقم 396 لسنه 1956 فى شأن تنظيم السجون باسم الامــه رئيس الجمهوريه بعد الاطلاع على القانون رقم 58 لسنه 1937 باصدر قانون العقوبات والقوانين المعدله له وعلى المرسوم بقانون رقم 180 لسنه 1949 بلائحه السجون والقوانين المعدله له وعلى القانون رقم 150 لسنه 1950 باصدار قانون الاجراءات القانونيه والقوانين المعدله له . وعلى المرسوم بقانون رقم 21 لسنه 1936 بشأن المحكمو عليهم فى جرائم الصحافه المعدل بالقانون رقم 636 لسنه 1954 . وعلى المرسوم بقانون رقم 74 لسنة 1952 فى شأن جوازات السفر واقامة الاجانب والقوانين المعدله له . وعلى ما آرتاه الدوله . قرر القانون الاتى ،،،
001 -السجون على اربعه انواع 1- ليمانات 2-سجون عمومية 3-سجون مركزية 4- سجون خاصة تنشأ بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية تعين فيها فئات المسجونين الذين يودعون بها وكيفية معاملتهم وشروط الافراج عنهم ويصدر وزير الداخلية قرار بتعين الجهات التى تنشأفيها السجون من كل نوع ودائرة كل منها
001 مكرر يودع كل من يحجز او يعتقل او يتحفظ عليه او تسلب حريته على أى وجه فى احد السجون المبنية فى المادة السابقة او احد الاماكن التى يصدر بتحديدها قرار من وزير الداخلية وتسرى عليها جميع الاحكام الواردة فى هذا القانون على ان يكون حق الدخول فيها المنصوص عليه فى المادة 85 للنائب العام اومن ينوبه من رجال النيابة العامة بدرجة رئيس النيابة على الاقل .
002 تنفذ الاحكام الصادرة بعقوبة الاشغال الشاقة على الرجال فى الليمان .ولا يجوز وع القيد الحديدى فى قدمى المحكوم عليه داخل الليمان او خارجه الا اذا خيف هربه وكان لهذا الخوف اسباب معقولة وذلك بناءعلى امر يدر ه مدير عام مصلحة السجون .
003 تنفذ الاحكام الصادرة ضد الاشخاص الاتى ذكرهم فى سجن عمومى . أ –المحكوم عليهم بعقوبة السجن . ب- النساء المحكوم عليهن بعقوبة الاشغال الشاقة ج – الرجال المحكوم عليهم بعقوبة الاشغال الشاقة الذين ينقلون من الليمانات لاسباب صحية أو لبلوغهم سن الستين اولقضائهم فيها نصف المدة المحكوم عليهم بها أو ثلاث سنوات أى المدتين اقل وكان سلوكهم حسنا خلالها . ويصدر مدير عام السجون قرارا بتشكيل لجنة لتقدير صلاحية المسجون لنقله من الليمان واذا انحرف سلوك المسجون فى السجن جاز اعادته الى الليمان . د- المحكموم عليهم بالحبس لمدة تزيد على ثلاثه اشهر الا اذا اكانت المدة الباقية وقت صدور الحكم عليهم اقل من ذلك ولم يكونوا مودعين من قبل فى سجن عمومى .
004 تنفذ العقوبه فى سجن مركزى على الاشخاص الذين لم يرد ذكرهم فى المادتين السلبقتين وعلى انه يجوز وضعهم فى سجن عمومى اذا كان اقرب الى النيابه او ضاف بهم السجن المركزى .
006 يجب على مدير السجن او مأموره او الموظف الذى يعين لهذا الغرض قبل اى انسان فى السجن ان يتسلم صورة من امر الايداع بعد ان يوقع على الاصل بالاستلام ويرد الاصل لمن احضر السجين ويحتفظ بصورة موقعه ممن اصدار الامر بالسجن .
007 عند منتقل المسجون من سجن الى اخر ترسل معه الى السجن المنقول اليه صورة امر الايداع اليه فى المادة السابقه وجميع اوراقه بما فى ذلك البحوث الاجتماعيه والصحيه عن حالته .
008 عند دخول المسجون السجن يجب تسجيل ملخص الامر بحبسه بالسجن العمومى للمسجونين ويتم هذا التسجيل بحضور من احضر المسجون ثم يوقع عليه .
009 يجب تفتيش كل مسجون عند دخوله السجن وان يؤخذ ما يوجد معه من ممنوعات او نقود او اشياء ذات قيمه واذا كان على المسجون التزامات ماليه للحكومه بمقتى الحكم الصادر عليه بالعقوبه استوفيت هذه الالتزامات مما يوجد معه

----------


## هيثم الفقى

من نقود فان لم تكف للوفاء ولم يقف المسجون بهذه الالتزامات بعد تكليفه بذلك بيعت الاشياء ذات القيمة بواسطه النيابه العامة للوفاء بمطلوب الحكومة من حصيله البيع على ان يراعى عدم المضى فى البيع اذا انتج منه مبلغ كاف للوفاء بالمطلوب من السجون واذا قل ما حصل من المسجون من نقود وما حصل من البيع على الوجه السالف بيانه عن مقدار الالتزامات الماليه للحكومة احتفظ له بمبلغ لا يقل عن جنيه يقيد لحسابه بالامانه واضيف الباقى لحسابه الحكومة اما اذا تبقى له شئ بعد وفاء هذه الالتزامات فيقيد الباقى لحسابه بالامانات للانفاق منه عليه عند الحاجة ما لم يسلم بناء على طلبه الى من يختارة او الى القيم عليه :
010 يحتفظ للمسجون بالاشياء ذات القيمة التى توجد عند دخوله السجن والتى لا تباع استيفاء لمطلوبات طبقا للمادة السابقة ما لم تسلم بناء على طلبه الى من يختارة او الى القيم عليه .
014 يقيم المحبوسين احتياطيا فى اماكن منفصله عن اماكن غيرهم من المسجونين ويجوز التصريح للمحبوس احتياطيا بالاقامة فى غرفة مؤثثه مقابل مبلغ لا يجاوز 150 مليما يوميا وذلك فى حدود ما تسح به الاماكن والمهمات بالسجن وفق ما تبينه اللائحه الداخليه .
015 للمحبوسين احتياطيا الحق فى ارتداء ملابسهم الخاصه وذلك ما لم تقرر ادارة السجن مراعاه للصحه او للنظافه او لصالح الامن ان يرتدوا الملابس المقررة لغيرهم بين المسجونين .
016 يجوز للمحبوسين احتياطيا استحضار ما يلزمهم من الغداء من خارج السجن او شراؤة من السجن بالثمن المحدد له فان لم يرغبوا فى ذلك او لم يستطيعوا صرف لهم الغذاء المقرر .
017 يجوز لمدير عام السجون بعد موافقه النائب العام ان يمنح المحكوم عليهم بالحبس البسيط كل او بعض المزايا المقررة للمحبوسين احتياطيا .
018 اذا زادت مدة بقاء المحكوم عليه فى السجن اربع سنوات وجب قبل الافراج عنه ان يمر بفترة انتقال وتحدد اللائحه الداخليه مدة هذه الفترة وكيفيه معالمه المسجون خلالها على ان يراعى التدرج فى تخفيف القيود او منع المزايا .
019 تعامل المسجونه الحامل ابتداء من الشهر السادس للحمل معامله طيبه خاصة من حيث الغذاء والتشغيل والنوم حتى حملها وتمضى اربعون يوما على الوضع . ويجب ان يبذل للام وطفلها العنايه الصحيه اللازمة مع الغذاء والملبس المناسب والراحة ولا يجوز حرمان المسجون الحامل او الام من الغذاء المقرر لها لاى سبب كان .
020 يبقى مع المسجون طفلها حتى يبلغ من العمر سنتين فان لم ترغب فى بقائه معها او بلغ هذه السن سلم لابيه او لمن تختارة من الاقارب فان لم يكن للطفل اب او اقارب يكفلونه وجب على مدير السجن او مأموره اخطار المحافظ او المدير لتسلمة للعنايه به خارج السجن فى احد الملاجئ واخطار الام المسجونه بمكانه وتيسير رؤيتها له فى اوقات دوريه على الوجه الذى تبينه اللائحه الداخليه .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

020 مكرر يعامل كل من تسلب حريته بغير حكم قضائى المعامله المقررة للمحبوسين احتياطيا فى هذا القانون ويلقى ما يخالف ذلك من احكام .
022 لا يجوز ان تنقض مدة تشغيل المحكوم عليهم بالاشغال الشاقة او بالسجن او بالحبس مع الشغل عن ست ساعات فى اليوم ولا ان تزيد على ثمان . ولايجوز تشغيل المسجونين فى ايام الجمع والاعياد الرسميه ولا غير المسلمين فى اعيادهم الدينيه وذلك كله فى غير الحالات الضرورة .
023 اذا اقتضى الامر تشغيل فى اعمال تتعلق بالمنافع العامة وفى جهات بعيدة عن السجن جاز ايواؤهم ليلا فى معسكرات او سجون مؤقته وذلك بأمر يصدره مدير عام السجون بعد موافقة وزير الداخليه . وتراعى فى هذه الحاله القواعد المقررة داخل السجن من حيث الغذاء والصحه والنظام والتأديب ويتخذ المدير العام ما يراه من الاحتياطيات اللازمة لمنع هرب المسجونين .
024 لايجوز تشغيل المحبوسين احتياطيا والمحكوم عليهم بالحبس البسيط الا اذا رغبوا فى ذلك .
026 لا يجوز توقيع الحجز اجور المسجونين وذلك دون اخلال بحق ادارة السجن فى خصم مقابل الخسائر التى فيها المسجون .
027 اذا توفى المسجون يصرف اجره الى ورثته الشرعيين .
029 يضع وزير الداخليه بالاتفاق مع وزير التربية والتعليم منهج الدارسه للرجال وللنساء وذلك بعد اخذ مدير عام السجون .
030 تنشأ فى كل سجن مكتبه للمسجونين تحوى كتبا دينيه وعلميه واخلاقيه يشجع المسجونون على الانتفاع بها فى اوقات فراغهم . ويجوز للمسجونين ان يستحضروا على نفقتهم الكتب والصحف والمجلات وذلك وفق ما تقررة اللاحه الداخليه .
031 على ادارة السجن ان تشجع المسجونين على الاطلاع والتعلم وان تيسر الاستذكار للمسجونين الذين لديهم الرغبة فى مواصله الدارسة وان تسمح لهم بتأديه الامتحانات الخاصة بها فى مقار اللجان .
032 يكون لكل ليمان او سجن عمومى واعظ او اكثر لترغيب المسجونين فى الفضيله وحثهم على اداء الفرائض الدينيه كما يكون له اخصائى او اكثر فى العلوم الاجتماعيه والنفسيه على الوجه الذى تبينه اللائحه الداخليه .
034 كل محكوم عليه بالاشغال الشاقة يتبين الليمان انه عاجز عن العمل فى الليمان يعرض امره على مدير القسم الطبى للسجون لفحص بالاشتراك مع مدير عام مديريه الشئون الصحيه المختصه او من ينديه من الاطباء العاملين بالمديريه للنظر فى نقله الى السجن عمومى وينفذ قرار النقل بعد اعتمادة من مدير عام السجون وموافقه النائب العام . وعلى السجن المنقول اليه المسجون المريض مراقبة حالته وتقديه تقرير طبى عنه الى مدير القسم الطبى مراقبه حالته ونتقديه تقرير طبى عنه الى مدير القسم الطبى اذا تبين ان الاسباب الصحيه التى دعت لهذا النقل قد زالت . وفى هذه الحاله تشترك مدير القسم الطبى مع مدير عام مديريه الشئون الصحيه المختصه او من ينديه العاملين بالمديريه فى فحصه للنظر فى اعادته الى الليمان . ويصدر امر

----------


## هيثم الفقى

من النائب العام باعادته وتستنزل المدة التى يقضيها المحكوم عليه فى السجن من مدة العقوبة بالليمان .
035 كل مسجون محكوم نهائيا يتبين لطبيب السجن انه مصاب بخلل فى قواه العقليه يعرض امره على مدير القسم الطبى للسجون لفحصه فاذا اتضح انه مختل العقل ظل بالمستشفى ويبلغ النائب العام ليصدر امرا بايداعه فيها حتى يبرأ وعند شفاء المسجون تبلغ ادارة المستشفى المدة التى قضاها فى المستشفى .
036 كل محكوم عليه يتبين لطبيب انه مصاب بمرض يهدد حياته بالحظر او يعجزه عجزا كليا يعرض امره على مدير القسم الطبى للسجون لفحصه بالاشتراك مع الطبيب الشرعى للنظر فى الافراج عنه . وينفذ قرار الافراج بعد اعتمادة من مدير عام السجون وموافقته النائب العام وتخطر بذلك جهه الادارة والنيابه المختصه . ويتعين على جهه الادارة التى يطلب المفرج عنه فى دائرتها عرضه على طبيب الصحه لتوقيع الكشف الطبى عليه كل سته اشهر وتقديم تقرير عن حالته يرسل الى مصلحه السجون لتبين حالته الصحيه توطئه لالغاء امر الافراج عنه اذا اقتضى الحال ذلك . ويجوز لمدير عام السجون ندب مدير قسم طبى السجون والطبيب الشرعى للكشف على المفرج عنه لتقرير حالته الصحيه كلما رؤى ذلك . ويعاد المسجون الذى افرج عنه طبقا لما الى السجن لاستيفاء العقوبه المحكوم بها عليه بأمر من النائب العام اذا تبين من اعادة الفحص التى يجريها لطبيبان المذموران ان الاسباب الصحيه التى دعت الى هذا محل اقامته دون اخطار الجهه الاداريه التى يقيم فى دائرتها . وتستنزل المدة التى يقضيها المريض عنه خارج السجن من مدة العقوبه .
037 اذا بلغت حاله المسجون المريض درجه الخطورة وجب على ادارة السجن ان تبادر الى ابلاغ جهه الادارة التى تقيم فى دائراتها اهاه لاخطارهم بذلك فورا ويؤذن لهم بزيارته . واذا توفى المسجون يخطر اهله فورا بنفس الطريقه وتسلم اليهم جثته اذا حضروا وطلبوا تسلمها فان رغبوا فى نقل الجثه الى بلده تتخذ الاجراءات الصحيه على نفقه الحكومة قبل تسليمها اليهم لنقلها على نفقتهم ولا يسمح بنقل الجثه اذا كانت الوفاة بمرض وبائى . واذا مضت على وفاة المسجون اربع وعشرون ساعة دون ان يحضر اهله لتسلم جثته اودعت اقرب مكان الى السجن معد لحفظ الجثث فاذا لم يتقدم احد منهم لتسلمها خلال سبعه ايام من تاريخ الايداع سلمت الى احدى الجهات الجامعيه .
044 لمدير السجن او ماموريه توقيع العقوبات الاتيه :- 1- الانذار 2- الحرمان من بعض الامتيازات المقررة لفئه المسجون 3- تأخير نقل المسجون الى درجه اعلى لمدة لا تزيد على ثلاثه اشهر ان كان محكوما عليه بالاشغال الشاقة او لمدة لا تزيد على شهر ان كان محكوما عليه بالسجن او بالحبس مع الشغل . 4- الحبس الانفرادى لمدة لا تزيد على اسبوع وتوقع هذه العقوبات بعد اعلان المسجون بالفعل المنسوب اليه وسماع اقواله وتحقيق دفاعه ويكون قرار مدير السجن او مأموره بتوقيع العقوبة نهائيا . اما العقوبه الاخرى فيوقعها مدير عام السجون بناء على طلب مدير السجن

----------


## هيثم الفقى

او مأموره وذلك تحرير محضر يتضمن اقوال المسجون وتحقيق دفاعه وشهادة الشهود .
045 تقيد بسجل خاص جميع العقوبات التى توقع على المسجونين
046 يجب على مدير السججن او مأمورة ان يبلغ فورا محافظ المدينه او مدير المديريه وكذلك النيابه العامة بما يقع من المسجونين من هياج او عصيان جماعى .
047 لايحول توقيع ايه عقوبه تأديبيه صدر الامر بها بالتطبيق لاحكام هذا القانون دون اخلاء سبيل المسجون فى الميعاد المقرر بمقتضى الحكم الصادر عليه قضائيا .
048 يعامل المحبوسين احتياطيا فيما يتعلق بالنظام التأديبى معامله المحكوم عليهم بالحبس او بالسجن ومع ذلك لا توقع عليعم عقوبة النقل الى الليمان .
050 اذا لم يكن مقررا وضع المسجون تحت مراقبه البوليس او مطلوبا تسليمة اليه او ممن يقتضى تسليمهم اليه بالنسبة الى نوع جرائمهم جاز لادارة السجن ان تعطيه استمارة سفر الى بلده او الى ايه جهه اخرى يختارها فى الجمهوريه المصريه تكون اقرب من بلده مسافه اذا طلب المسجون ذلك .
جدول السجون
رقم المادة نص المادة
051 اذا لم يكن للمسجون ملابس او لم يكن فى قدرته الحصول عليها تصرف له ملابس طبقا لما تقرره اللائحه الداخليه للسجون . الافراج تحت شرط
052 يجوز الافراج تحت شرط عن كل محكوم عليه نهائيا بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية اذا امضى فى السجن ثلاثه ارباع مدة العقوبه وكان سلوكه اثناء وجودة فى السجن يدعو الى الثقة بتقويم نفسه وذلك ما لم يكن فى الافراج عنه خطر على الامن العام . ولايجوز ان تقل المدة التى تقضى فى السجن عن تسعه اشهر على ايه حال واذا كانت العقوبه هى الاشغال الشاقه المؤيدة فلا بد يجوز الافراج الا اذا قضى المحكومة عليه فى السجن عشرين سنه على الاقل .
053 يكون الافراج تحت شرط بأمر من مدير عام السجون طبقا للاوضاع والاجراءات التى تقررها اللائحه الداخليه .
054 اذا تعددت العقوبات المحكوم بها لجرائم وقعت قبل دخول المحكوم عليه السجن يكون الافراج على اساس مجموع مدد هذه العقوبات . اما اذا ارتكب المحكوم عليه اثناء وجودة فى السجن جريمة فيكون الافراج على اساس المدة الباقية عليه وقت ارتكاب هذه الجريمة مضافا اليها مده العقوبه المحكوم بها عليه من اجل ارتكابها .
055 اذا كان المحكوم عليه بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية قد قضى فى الحبس الاحتياطى مدة واجبا خصمها من مدة العقوبه فيكون الافراج تحت شرط على اساس كل المدة المحكوم بها . واذا صدر العفو بتخفيض مدة العقوبة فلا يدخل فى حساب المدة الواجب قضاؤها فى السجن للافراج المدة التى لا يصح بمقتضى العفو التنفيذ بها .
056 لا يجوز منع الافراج تحت شرط الا اذا وفى المحكوم عليه الالتزامات الماليه المحكوم بعا عليه من المحكمة الجنائيه فى الجريمة وذلك ما لم يكن من المستحيل عليه الوفاء بها .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

او مأموره وذلك تحرير محضر يتضمن اقوال المسجون وتحقيق دفاعه وشهادة الشهود .
045 تقيد بسجل خاص جميع العقوبات التى توقع على المسجونين
046 يجب على مدير السججن او مأمورة ان يبلغ فورا محافظ المدينه او مدير المديريه وكذلك النيابه العامة بما يقع من المسجونين من هياج او عصيان جماعى .
047 لايحول توقيع ايه عقوبه تأديبيه صدر الامر بها بالتطبيق لاحكام هذا القانون دون اخلاء سبيل المسجون فى الميعاد المقرر بمقتضى الحكم الصادر عليه قضائيا .
048 يعامل المحبوسين احتياطيا فيما يتعلق بالنظام التأديبى معامله المحكوم عليهم بالحبس او بالسجن ومع ذلك لا توقع عليعم عقوبة النقل الى الليمان .
050 اذا لم يكن مقررا وضع المسجون تحت مراقبه البوليس او مطلوبا تسليمة اليه او ممن يقتضى تسليمهم اليه بالنسبة الى نوع جرائمهم جاز لادارة السجن ان تعطيه استمارة سفر الى بلده او الى ايه جهه اخرى يختارها فى الجمهوريه المصريه تكون اقرب من بلده مسافه اذا طلب المسجون ذلك .
جدول السجون
رقم المادة نص المادة
051 اذا لم يكن للمسجون ملابس او لم يكن فى قدرته الحصول عليها تصرف له ملابس طبقا لما تقرره اللائحه الداخليه للسجون . الافراج تحت شرط
052 يجوز الافراج تحت شرط عن كل محكوم عليه نهائيا بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية اذا امضى فى السجن ثلاثه ارباع مدة العقوبه وكان سلوكه اثناء وجودة فى السجن يدعو الى الثقة بتقويم نفسه وذلك ما لم يكن فى الافراج عنه خطر على الامن العام . ولايجوز ان تقل المدة التى تقضى فى السجن عن تسعه اشهر على ايه حال واذا كانت العقوبه هى الاشغال الشاقه المؤيدة فلا بد يجوز الافراج الا اذا قضى المحكومة عليه فى السجن عشرين سنه على الاقل .
053 يكون الافراج تحت شرط بأمر من مدير عام السجون طبقا للاوضاع والاجراءات التى تقررها اللائحه الداخليه .
054 اذا تعددت العقوبات المحكوم بها لجرائم وقعت قبل دخول المحكوم عليه السجن يكون الافراج على اساس مجموع مدد هذه العقوبات . اما اذا ارتكب المحكوم عليه اثناء وجودة فى السجن جريمة فيكون الافراج على اساس المدة الباقية عليه وقت ارتكاب هذه الجريمة مضافا اليها مده العقوبه المحكوم بها عليه من اجل ارتكابها .
055 اذا كان المحكوم عليه بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية قد قضى فى الحبس الاحتياطى مدة واجبا خصمها من مدة العقوبه فيكون الافراج تحت شرط على اساس كل المدة المحكوم بها . واذا صدر العفو بتخفيض مدة العقوبة فلا يدخل فى حساب المدة الواجب قضاؤها فى السجن للافراج المدة التى لا يصح بمقتضى العفو التنفيذ بها .
056 لا يجوز منع الافراج تحت شرط الا اذا وفى المحكوم عليه الالتزامات الماليه المحكوم بعا عليه من المحكمة الجنائيه فى الجريمة وذلك ما لم يكن من المستحيل عليه الوفاء بها .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

057 يصدر بالشروط التى يرى المفرج عنهم تحت شرط مراعاتها قرار من وزير العدل وتبين بالامر الصادر بالافراج عنهم تحت شرط مراعاتها قرار من زير العدل وتبين بالامر الصادر بالافراج تحت شرط الواجبات التى تفرض على المفرج عنه من حيث محل اقامته وطريقه تعيشه وضمان حسن سيرة
058 يسلم المسجون الى جهه الادارة مع امر الافراج لتنفيذه مع تسليمة التذكرة المبين فيها اسمه والعقوبه المحكوم بها عليه ومدتها والتاريخ المقرر لانقضائها وتاريخ الافراج تحت شرط ويذكر فيها الشروط التى وضعت للافراج عنه والواجبات المفروضه عليه وينبه عليه فيها الا انه اذا خالف الشروط والواجبات المذكورة او اذا وقع منه ما يدل على سوء سلوكة الغى الافراج عنه ويعاد الى السجن طبقا لما هو مقرر فى المادة 59 .
059 اذا خالف المفرج عنه الشروط التى وضعت للافراج ولم يقم بالواجبات المفروضه عليه الافراج عنه واعيد الى السجن ليستوفى المدة الباقيه من العقوبة المحكوم بها عليه . ويكون الغاء الافراج فى هذه الحاله بأمر من مدير عام المسجون وبناء على طلب رئيس النيابه فى الجهه التى بها المفرج عنه ويجب ان يبين فى الطلب الاسباب المبررة له .
060 لرئيس النيابه العامة من تلقاء نفسه او بناء على طلب المدير او المحافظ اذا رئى الغاء الافراج ان يأمر القبض على المفرج عنه وحبسه الى ان يصدر مدير عام السجون قرارا بشأنه ولاجوز ان تزيد مدة الحبس على خمسه عشر يوما الا يأذن من النائب العام . واذا الغى الافراج خصمت المدة التى قضيت فى الحبس من المدة الواجب التنفيذ بها بعد الغاء الافراج .
061 اذا لم يلغ الافراج تحت شرط حتى التاريخ الذى كان مقررا لانتهاء مدة العقوبة المحكوم بها اصبح الافراج نهائيا فاذا كانت العقوبة المحكوم بها هى الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة اصبح الافراج نهائيا بعد مضى خمس سنوات من تاريخ الافراج المؤقت . ومع ذلك اذا حكم فى اى وقت على المفرج عنه فى جنايه او جنحه من نوع الجريمة السابق الحكم عليه من اجلها يكون قد ارتكبها فى المدة المبينه فى الفقرة السابقة جاز الغاء الافراج اذا لم يكن قد مضى خمس سنوات من تاريخ الحكم الثانى .
062 يجوز بعد الغاء الافراج ان يفرج عن المسجون مرة اخرى اذا توافرت شروط الافراج السابق الاشاره اليها وفى هذه الحاله تعتبر المدة الباقية من العقوبه بعد الغاء الافراج كأنها مدة عقوبة محكوم بها . فاذا كانت العقوبه بها الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة فلا يجوز الافراج قبل مضى مدة خمس سنوات
063 للنائب العام فى الشكاوى التى تقدم بشأن الافراج تحت شرط وفحصها واتخاذ ما يراه كفيلا برفع اسبابها .
064 على ادارة السجن اخطار وزارة الشئون الاجتماعيه والعمل بأسماء المحكوم عليهم قبل الافراج عنهم بمدة كافية لا تقل عن شهرين لكى يتسنى فى هذه المدة تأهيلهم اجتماعيا واعدادهم للبيئه الخارجيه مع بذل كل اسباب الرعايه والتوجيه اللازم لهم .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

057 يصدر بالشروط التى يرى المفرج عنهم تحت شرط مراعاتها قرار من وزير العدل وتبين بالامر الصادر بالافراج عنهم تحت شرط مراعاتها قرار من زير العدل وتبين بالامر الصادر بالافراج تحت شرط الواجبات التى تفرض على المفرج عنه من حيث محل اقامته وطريقه تعيشه وضمان حسن سيرة
058 يسلم المسجون الى جهه الادارة مع امر الافراج لتنفيذه مع تسليمة التذكرة المبين فيها اسمه والعقوبه المحكوم بها عليه ومدتها والتاريخ المقرر لانقضائها وتاريخ الافراج تحت شرط ويذكر فيها الشروط التى وضعت للافراج عنه والواجبات المفروضه عليه وينبه عليه فيها الا انه اذا خالف الشروط والواجبات المذكورة او اذا وقع منه ما يدل على سوء سلوكة الغى الافراج عنه ويعاد الى السجن طبقا لما هو مقرر فى المادة 59 .
059 اذا خالف المفرج عنه الشروط التى وضعت للافراج ولم يقم بالواجبات المفروضه عليه الافراج عنه واعيد الى السجن ليستوفى المدة الباقيه من العقوبة المحكوم بها عليه . ويكون الغاء الافراج فى هذه الحاله بأمر من مدير عام المسجون وبناء على طلب رئيس النيابه فى الجهه التى بها المفرج عنه ويجب ان يبين فى الطلب الاسباب المبررة له .
060 لرئيس النيابه العامة من تلقاء نفسه او بناء على طلب المدير او المحافظ اذا رئى الغاء الافراج ان يأمر القبض على المفرج عنه وحبسه الى ان يصدر مدير عام السجون قرارا بشأنه ولاجوز ان تزيد مدة الحبس على خمسه عشر يوما الا يأذن من النائب العام . واذا الغى الافراج خصمت المدة التى قضيت فى الحبس من المدة الواجب التنفيذ بها بعد الغاء الافراج .
061 اذا لم يلغ الافراج تحت شرط حتى التاريخ الذى كان مقررا لانتهاء مدة العقوبة المحكوم بها اصبح الافراج نهائيا فاذا كانت العقوبة المحكوم بها هى الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة اصبح الافراج نهائيا بعد مضى خمس سنوات من تاريخ الافراج المؤقت . ومع ذلك اذا حكم فى اى وقت على المفرج عنه فى جنايه او جنحه من نوع الجريمة السابق الحكم عليه من اجلها يكون قد ارتكبها فى المدة المبينه فى الفقرة السابقة جاز الغاء الافراج اذا لم يكن قد مضى خمس سنوات من تاريخ الحكم الثانى .
062 يجوز بعد الغاء الافراج ان يفرج عن المسجون مرة اخرى اذا توافرت شروط الافراج السابق الاشاره اليها وفى هذه الحاله تعتبر المدة الباقية من العقوبه بعد الغاء الافراج كأنها مدة عقوبة محكوم بها . فاذا كانت العقوبه بها الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة فلا يجوز الافراج قبل مضى مدة خمس سنوات
063 للنائب العام فى الشكاوى التى تقدم بشأن الافراج تحت شرط وفحصها واتخاذ ما يراه كفيلا برفع اسبابها .
064 على ادارة السجن اخطار وزارة الشئون الاجتماعيه والعمل بأسماء المحكوم عليهم قبل الافراج عنهم بمدة كافية لا تقل عن شهرين لكى يتسنى فى هذه المدة تأهيلهم اجتماعيا واعدادهم للبيئه الخارجيه مع بذل كل اسباب الرعايه والتوجيه اللازم لهم .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

057 يصدر بالشروط التى يرى المفرج عنهم تحت شرط مراعاتها قرار من وزير العدل وتبين بالامر الصادر بالافراج عنهم تحت شرط مراعاتها قرار من زير العدل وتبين بالامر الصادر بالافراج تحت شرط الواجبات التى تفرض على المفرج عنه من حيث محل اقامته وطريقه تعيشه وضمان حسن سيرة
058 يسلم المسجون الى جهه الادارة مع امر الافراج لتنفيذه مع تسليمة التذكرة المبين فيها اسمه والعقوبه المحكوم بها عليه ومدتها والتاريخ المقرر لانقضائها وتاريخ الافراج تحت شرط ويذكر فيها الشروط التى وضعت للافراج عنه والواجبات المفروضه عليه وينبه عليه فيها الا انه اذا خالف الشروط والواجبات المذكورة او اذا وقع منه ما يدل على سوء سلوكة الغى الافراج عنه ويعاد الى السجن طبقا لما هو مقرر فى المادة 59 .
059 اذا خالف المفرج عنه الشروط التى وضعت للافراج ولم يقم بالواجبات المفروضه عليه الافراج عنه واعيد الى السجن ليستوفى المدة الباقيه من العقوبة المحكوم بها عليه . ويكون الغاء الافراج فى هذه الحاله بأمر من مدير عام المسجون وبناء على طلب رئيس النيابه فى الجهه التى بها المفرج عنه ويجب ان يبين فى الطلب الاسباب المبررة له .
060 لرئيس النيابه العامة من تلقاء نفسه او بناء على طلب المدير او المحافظ اذا رئى الغاء الافراج ان يأمر القبض على المفرج عنه وحبسه الى ان يصدر مدير عام السجون قرارا بشأنه ولاجوز ان تزيد مدة الحبس على خمسه عشر يوما الا يأذن من النائب العام . واذا الغى الافراج خصمت المدة التى قضيت فى الحبس من المدة الواجب التنفيذ بها بعد الغاء الافراج .
061 اذا لم يلغ الافراج تحت شرط حتى التاريخ الذى كان مقررا لانتهاء مدة العقوبة المحكوم بها اصبح الافراج نهائيا فاذا كانت العقوبة المحكوم بها هى الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة اصبح الافراج نهائيا بعد مضى خمس سنوات من تاريخ الافراج المؤقت . ومع ذلك اذا حكم فى اى وقت على المفرج عنه فى جنايه او جنحه من نوع الجريمة السابق الحكم عليه من اجلها يكون قد ارتكبها فى المدة المبينه فى الفقرة السابقة جاز الغاء الافراج اذا لم يكن قد مضى خمس سنوات من تاريخ الحكم الثانى .
062 يجوز بعد الغاء الافراج ان يفرج عن المسجون مرة اخرى اذا توافرت شروط الافراج السابق الاشاره اليها وفى هذه الحاله تعتبر المدة الباقية من العقوبه بعد الغاء الافراج كأنها مدة عقوبة محكوم بها . فاذا كانت العقوبه بها الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة فلا يجوز الافراج قبل مضى مدة خمس سنوات
063 للنائب العام فى الشكاوى التى تقدم بشأن الافراج تحت شرط وفحصها واتخاذ ما يراه كفيلا برفع اسبابها .
064 على ادارة السجن اخطار وزارة الشئون الاجتماعيه والعمل بأسماء المحكوم عليهم قبل الافراج عنهم بمدة كافية لا تقل عن شهرين لكى يتسنى فى هذه المدة تأهيلهم اجتماعيا واعدادهم للبيئه الخارجيه مع بذل كل اسباب الرعايه والتوجيه اللازم لهم .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

065 تنفذ عقوبة الاعدام داخل السجن او فى مكان اخر مستور بناء على طلب كتابى من النائب العام الى مدير عام السجون يبين فيه استيفاء الاجراءات التى يتطلبها القانون . وعلى ادارة السجون اخطار وزاره الداخليه والنائب العام باليوم المحدد للتنفيذ وساعته .
066 يكون تنفيذ عقوبه الاعدام بحضور مندوب من مصلحه السجون واحد وكلاء النائب العام ومندوب من وزارة الداخليه ومدير السجن او مأموريه وطبيب اخر تندبه النيابه العامة . ولا يجوز لغير من ذكروا ان يحضر التنفيذ الا باذن خاص من النيابه العامة ويجب ان يؤذن للمدافع عن المحكوم عليه بالحضور اذا طلب ذلك .
067 يتلو مدير السجن او مأموره منطوق الحكم الصادر بالاعدام والتهمة المحكوم من اجلها على المحكوم عليه وذلك فى مكان التنفيذ وبمسمع من الحاضرين واذا رغب المحكوم عليه فى ابداء اقوال يحرر وكيل النائب العام محضرا بها .
068 ويوقف تنفيذ الاعدام على الحبلى الى ما بعد شهرين من وضعها .
069 لا يجوز تنفيذ عقوبة الاعدام فى الايام والاعياد الرسميه والالاعياد الخاصة بديانه المحكوم عليه
070 لاقارب المحكوم عليه بالاعدام ان يزوروه فى اليوم السابق على التاريخ المعين للتنفيذ وعلى ادارة السجن اخطارهم بذلك .
071 اذا كانت ديانه المحكوم عليه بالاعدام تفرض عليه الاعتراف او غيره من الفروض الدينيه قبل الموت وجب اجراء التسهيلات اللازمة لتمكين احد رجال الدين من مقابلته .
072 تسلم جثه المحكوم عليه بالاعدام الى اهله اذا طلبوا ذلك ووافقت جهه الادارة . ويجب ان يكون الدفن بغير احتفال فاذا لم يتقدم احد منهم لاستلامها خلال اربع وعشرين ساعه اودعت اقرب مكان الى السجن معد لحفظ الجثث فاذا لم يتقدم احد منهم لتسلمها خلال سبعه ايام من تاريخ الايداع سلمت الى احدى الجهات الجامعيه .
073 يتولى مدير عام السجون ادارة السجون والاشراف على سير العمل بها .
074 مدير السجن او مأموره مسئول عن حراسه المسجونين فى السجن ويتولى تنفيذ احكام ها القانون وجمع القوانين واللوائح الخاصة بالسجون داخل السجن الذى يتولى اداراته ويلتزم تنفيذ الاوامر التى يصدرها له المدير العام للسجون ويخضع لاشرافه مواظفو ومستخدموا كل سجن ويعملون طبقا لاوامره .
075 يكون فى كل سجن السجلات الاتيه :- سجل عمومى للمسجونين ودفتر يوميه حوادث السجن وسجل امتعه للمسجونين وتشغسل المسجونين وسجل الجزاءات وسجل الهاربين من السجن وسجل الشكاوى والطلبات المقدمة من المسجونين وسجل للزيارات يعد لتدوين ملاحظات الزائرين الذين لهم صفه رسميه السجلات القضائيه التى يرى النائب العام ضرورة استعمالها تنفيذا لاحكام هذا القانون وينشأ كذلك سجل لكل مسجون به بحث شامل عن حاله المسجون من النواحى الاجتماعيه والطبيه والنفسيه وتتبع منه حالته وما يطرأ عليه من تحسن او انتكاس وكذلك يذكر فيه توصيات الاخصائى والاجتماعى والوارد فى المادة 32 وكذلك اى سجل اخر يرى

----------


## هيثم الفقى

065 تنفذ عقوبة الاعدام داخل السجن او فى مكان اخر مستور بناء على طلب كتابى من النائب العام الى مدير عام السجون يبين فيه استيفاء الاجراءات التى يتطلبها القانون . وعلى ادارة السجون اخطار وزاره الداخليه والنائب العام باليوم المحدد للتنفيذ وساعته .
066 يكون تنفيذ عقوبه الاعدام بحضور مندوب من مصلحه السجون واحد وكلاء النائب العام ومندوب من وزارة الداخليه ومدير السجن او مأموريه وطبيب اخر تندبه النيابه العامة . ولا يجوز لغير من ذكروا ان يحضر التنفيذ الا باذن خاص من النيابه العامة ويجب ان يؤذن للمدافع عن المحكوم عليه بالحضور اذا طلب ذلك .
067 يتلو مدير السجن او مأموره منطوق الحكم الصادر بالاعدام والتهمة المحكوم من اجلها على المحكوم عليه وذلك فى مكان التنفيذ وبمسمع من الحاضرين واذا رغب المحكوم عليه فى ابداء اقوال يحرر وكيل النائب العام محضرا بها .
068 ويوقف تنفيذ الاعدام على الحبلى الى ما بعد شهرين من وضعها .
069 لا يجوز تنفيذ عقوبة الاعدام فى الايام والاعياد الرسميه والالاعياد الخاصة بديانه المحكوم عليه
070 لاقارب المحكوم عليه بالاعدام ان يزوروه فى اليوم السابق على التاريخ المعين للتنفيذ وعلى ادارة السجن اخطارهم بذلك .
071 اذا كانت ديانه المحكوم عليه بالاعدام تفرض عليه الاعتراف او غيره من الفروض الدينيه قبل الموت وجب اجراء التسهيلات اللازمة لتمكين احد رجال الدين من مقابلته .
072 تسلم جثه المحكوم عليه بالاعدام الى اهله اذا طلبوا ذلك ووافقت جهه الادارة . ويجب ان يكون الدفن بغير احتفال فاذا لم يتقدم احد منهم لاستلامها خلال اربع وعشرين ساعه اودعت اقرب مكان الى السجن معد لحفظ الجثث فاذا لم يتقدم احد منهم لتسلمها خلال سبعه ايام من تاريخ الايداع سلمت الى احدى الجهات الجامعيه .
073 يتولى مدير عام السجون ادارة السجون والاشراف على سير العمل بها .
074 مدير السجن او مأموره مسئول عن حراسه المسجونين فى السجن ويتولى تنفيذ احكام ها القانون وجمع القوانين واللوائح الخاصة بالسجون داخل السجن الذى يتولى اداراته ويلتزم تنفيذ الاوامر التى يصدرها له المدير العام للسجون ويخضع لاشرافه مواظفو ومستخدموا كل سجن ويعملون طبقا لاوامره .
075 يكون فى كل سجن السجلات الاتيه :- سجل عمومى للمسجونين ودفتر يوميه حوادث السجن وسجل امتعه للمسجونين وتشغسل المسجونين وسجل الجزاءات وسجل الهاربين من السجن وسجل الشكاوى والطلبات المقدمة من المسجونين وسجل للزيارات يعد لتدوين ملاحظات الزائرين الذين لهم صفه رسميه السجلات القضائيه التى يرى النائب العام ضرورة استعمالها تنفيذا لاحكام هذا القانون وينشأ كذلك سجل لكل مسجون به بحث شامل عن حاله المسجون من النواحى الاجتماعيه والطبيه والنفسيه وتتبع منه حالته وما يطرأ عليه من تحسن او انتكاس وكذلك يذكر فيه توصيات الاخصائى والاجتماعى والوارد فى المادة 32 وكذلك اى سجل اخر يرى

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المدير العام للسجون ضرورة استعماله . وتكون هذه السجلات تحت اشراف مدير السجن او مأموره ورقابته ويكون مسئولا عن تنظيمها واستيفائها
076 يكون لمديرى ومأمورى السجون ووكلائهم وضباط مصلحه السجون صفه مأمورى الضبط كل فى دائرة اختصاصة .
077 مدير السجن او مأموره مسئول عن تنفيذه كل امر يتلقاء من النيابه العامة او من قاضى التحقيق فى القضايا التى يندب لتحقيقها او من المحكمة بطلب احضار احد المسجونين وعليه ان يلاحظ ارسال المسجون المطلوب احضارة فى اليوم والساعه المحددين .
078 يجب على مدير السجن او مأموره ابلاغ النيابه العامة والجهات المختصه فورا بوفاة اى مسجون يموت فجأه او نتيجة حادث او اصابته اصابه بالغه او فراره وكل جنايه تقع من المسجونين او عليهم . ويجب عليه ايضا ابلاغ النيابه عن حوادث الجنح التى ترتكب من المسجونين او عليهم اذا كانت خطيرة او كانت ظروف المتهم من شأنها ان تجعل الجزاء التأديبى غير كاف .
079 لا يسمح لاحد من رجال السلطة الاتصال بالمحبوس احتياطيا داخل السجن الا باذن كتابى من النيابه العامة وعلى مدير السجن او مأموره ان يدون فى دفتر يوميه السجن اسم الشخص الذى سمح له بذلك ووقت المقابله وتاريخ الاذن ومضمونه .
080 يجب على مدير السجن او مأمورة قبول ايه شكوى جديدة من المسجون شفويه او كتابيه او ابلاغها الى النيابه العامة او الجهه المختصه بعد اثباتها فى السجل المعد للشكاوى .
081 يكون اعلان المسجونين الى مدير السجن او مأموره او من يقوم مقامة ويجب عليه ان يتخذ جميع الوسائل الكفيله باطلاع كل مسجون فى اقرب وقت على صورة اى حكم او رقة تعلن اليه فى السجن وتفهيمه ما تضمنته اذا ابدى المسجون رغبته فى ارسال صورة الاعلان الى شخص معين وجب ارسالها اليه بكتاب موصى عليه واثبات هذه الاجراءات فى سجل خاص .
082 يجب ان يكون كل تقدير بالاستئناف او بغيرة يرغب احد المسجونين فى رفعه بواسطة مدير السجن او مأموره محررا على النموذج المخصص لذلك والمعتمد من النائب العام . ويجب على مدير السجن او مأموره ان يتحقق من تسليم تقارير الاستئناف او التقارير الاخرى المقدمة من المسجونين ومن قيدها بالسجل المخصص لذلك وترسل فورا الى قلم كتاب المحكمة المختصه بعيدا عن السجن .
083 يكون لمصلحه السجون مفتشون للتفتيش على السجون للتحقيق من استيفاء شروط النظافه والصحه والامن داخل السجن والامن داخل السجن ومن تنفيذ كافة النظم الموضوعه للسجن ويرفعون تقاريرهم فى هذا الشأن الى مدير عام السجون .
084 للمحافظين والمديرين حق الدخول فى السجون الكائنه فى دوائر اختصاصهم فى كل وقت وعلى ادارة السجن ان تبلغ الملاحظات التى يدونونها الى مدير عام السجون .
085 للنائب العام ووكلائه فى دوائر اختصاصهم حق الدخول فى جميع اماكن السجن فى اى وقت للتحقيق من : 1- ان اوامر النيابه وقاضى التحقيق فى القضايا التى يندب لتحقيقها وقرارات المحاكم يجرى تنفيذها على الوجه المبين فيها . 2- انه لا يوجد شخص مسجون بغير وجه قانونى 3- عدم تشغيل لم يقضى الحكم الصادر ضده بتشغيله فيما عدا الاحوال المبينه فى القانون . 4- عزل كل فئه من المسجونين عن الفئه الاخرى ومعاملتهم المعامله المقررة لفئتهم . 5- ان السجلات المفروضه طبقا للقانون مستعمله بطريقة منتظمة . وعلى العموم مراعاه ما تقضى به القوانين واللوائح واتخاذ ما يرونه لازما بشأن ما يقع من مخالفات . ولهم قبول شكاوى المسجونين وفحص السجلات والاوراق القضائيه للتحقيق من مطابقتها للنماذج المقررة . وعلى مدير السجن او مأموره ان يوافيهم بجميع ما يطلبونه من البيانات الخاصه بالمهمه الموكول اليهم القيام بها .
086 لرؤساء ووكلاء محاكم الاستئناف والمحاكم الابتدائيه وقضاه التحقيق حق الدخول فى كل وقت فى السجون الكائنه فى دوائر اختصاص المحاكم التى يعملون بها . ولرئيس ووكيل محكمة النقض حق الدخول فى جميع السجون . وعلى ادارة السجن ان تبلغ الملاحظات التى يدونونها الى المدير العام .
087 يجوز للساجنين ولرجال الحفظ المكلفين حراسة المسجونين ان يستعملوا اسلحتهم الناريه ضد المسجونين فى الاحوال الاتيه :- 1- صد اى هجوم او ايه مقاومة مصحوبه باستمعال القوة اذا لم يكن فى مقدورهم صدها بوسائل اخرى . 2- منع فرار مسجون اذا لم يمكن منعه بوسائل اخرى وفى هذه الحاله يتعين ان يكون اطلاق اول عيار نارى فى الفضاء فاذا استمر المسجون على محاولته الفرار بعد هذا الانذار جاز للاشخاص المكلفين بحراسته ان يطلقوا النار فى اتجاة ساقه .
088 يجب ان ينبه المسجونون عند دخولهم السجن وعندما يبرحونه للعمل خارجه . الى ما نص عليه فى مادة السابقه .
089 لمدير السجن او مأموره ان يأمر – كاجراء تحفظى – بتكبيل المسجون بحديد الايدى اذا وقع منه هياج او تعد شديد وعليه ان يرفع الامر فورا الى مدير عام السجون . ولا يجوز ان تجاوز مدة التكبيل 72 ساعة .
090 يجوز لمدير السجن او مأموره ان يأمر بتكبيل المحبوس احتياطيا بحدديد الارجل اذا حاول الهرب او اذا خيف خربه وكان لهذا الخوف اسباب معقوله وعليه ابلاغ ذلك فورا الى النيابه العامه او قاضى التحقيق حسب الاحوال . ويجوز للنيابه العامه او لقاضى التحقيق ان يأمر برفع التكبيل بالحديد اذا لم ير ما يقتضيه . ويجوز للنيابه العامة او لقاضى التحقيق ان يأمر برفع التكبيل بالحديد اذا لم ير ما يقتضيه . ويجوز لمدير السجن او مأموره ان يأمر بقيد المسجون بحديد الارجل فى مثل الحالات السابقه وعليه ان يبلغ ذلك فورا الى مدير عام السجون .
091 يجب ان يقيد كل امر بالتكبيل بالحديد فى سجل يوميه حوادث السجن مع بيان اساب ذلك .
091 مكرر يعاقب بالحبس كل موظف عام او مكلف بخدمة عامة اودع او امر بايداع من تسلب حريته على وجه فى غير السجون والاماكن المبينه فى المادتين الاولى والاولى مكرر من هذا القانون .
092 يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سته اشهر وبغرامة لا تزيد على الف قرش او باحدى هاتين العقوبتيت : 1- كل شخص ادخل او حاول ان يدخل فى السجن او فى احد معسكرات السجون بأيه طريقة كانت شيئا من الاشياء على خلاف القوانين واللوائح المنظمة للسجون . 2- كل شخص ادخل فى السجن او المعسكرات او اخرج منه رسائل على خلاف النظام المقرر فى السجن بالقوانين واللوائح . 3- كل شخص اعطى شيئا ممنوعا لمسجون محكوم عليه او محبوس احتياطيا اثناء نقله من جهه الى اخرى . وتكون العقوبة بالحبس مدة لا تزيد عن سنة وغرامة لا تزيد على الفى قرش او احدى هاتين العقوبتين اذا وقعت الجريمة من احد موظفى السجن او من احد المكلفين حراسة المسجونين .
093 يجب ان يعلق فى محل ظاهر على الباب الخارجى لكل سجن نص المادة السابقه .
094 لوزير الداخليه ان يخصص مكانا فى السجن العمومى لقبول الاجانب الذين يأمر بحجز من يرى ابعاده منهم مؤقتا بالتطبيق لاحكام المرسوم بقانون رقم 74 لسنة 1952 فى شأن جوازات السفر واقامة الاجانب والقوانين المعدله له . ويعاملون المعامله التى يقررها وزير الداخليه .
095 تظل السجون المركزيه خاضعه للنظام المقرر لها حاليا الى ان يتم الحاقها بمصلحه السجون .
096 يلغى الباب الرابع من الكتاب الصادر به قانون الاجراءات الجنائيه رقم 150 لسنة 1950 .
097 يلغى المرسوم بقانون رقم 180 لسنة 1949 بلائحه السجون والقوانين المعدله له والمرسوم بقانون رقم 21 لسنة 1936 بشأن المحكوم عليهم فى جرائم الصحافة المعدل بالقانون لسنه 636 لسنة 1954 .
098 ينشر هذا القرار فى الجريد الرسمية ويكون له قوة القانون ويعمل به من تاريخ نشرة . ولوزير الداخليه اصدار اللائحه الداخليه له . ويبصم هذا القرار بخاتم الدوله وينفذ كقانون من قوانينها . صدر برياسة الجمهوريه فى 26 ربيع الاخر سنة 1376 ( 29 نوفمبر سنة 1956 )

قانون رقم 152 لسنة 2001 

بتعديل بعض أحكام القرار بقانون رقم 396 لسنة 1953

فى شأن تنظيم السجون


باسم الشعب 

رئيس الجمهورية

قرر مجلس الشعب القانون الأتى نصه وقد أصدرناه:
(المادة الأولى)

يلغى جزاء الجلد المنصوص علية فى المادة (43 ) من القرار بالقانون رقم 396 لسنة 1953فى 

شأن تنظيم السجون.

(المادة الثانية)

ينشر هذا القانون فى الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به من اليوم التالى لتاريخ نشره.

يبصم هذا القانون بخاتم الدولة وينفذ كقانون من قوانينها .

----------

